# 02 allroad problems



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

so heres the deal my boss's car will drive fine for hours on end as long as you dont shut it off for if you it will not start again untill it is cold. i have replaced the cts on the back of the head but that dident fix it. anyone have any ideas?


----------

